# Can Snakeheads survive in Saltwater?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

A guy shot one with a bow n arrow on the Putuxent near Benidict;maybe he was in Battle Creek or the other creeks that come off the Putuxent River-where the water is more fresh.Benidict has salty water right now;possibly over 11ppt.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I did hear about one at St Jeromes Creek a year or two ago


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Depends......they don't like it, but last year, the salinity was so low, that they were starting to be caught past Point Look Out. I made a thread about it. Give the Pax six years and it will be like the Potomac.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

they can travel through or remain in salt water for sometime,tho they cannot survive in it,large mouth and channel cats are similar,with the cattie able to tolerate the salt the best,in china and the indo-east they frequently are swamped by the monsoons and huge amounts of saltwater.one of the reasons dnr,etc.,are so concerned is because of this adaptablity.they can also survive for awile in stagnant water that other fish could not due to their ability to gulp air.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've read some scattered reports on the TidalFish forum about SH being caught in one of the lower eastern shore rivers. I assume they had to cross the bay to get there unless they walked over.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Blackwater River


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Kids were bring them in the bait store on fort smallwood road 3 years ago and they were catching them in there crab traps at stoney creek.Saying there is know snakeheads in salt water is like saying there is no flounder around here,know one fishes for them.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Blackwater River


Thanks Tommy. I knew someone would know. BTW Woody, I caught a flounder (not to be confused with a hog choker - see below) by Pooles Island while fishing for cats.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The answer, quite frankly, is YES.

There isn't supposed to be any snakeheads in certain salty places that I know... But wouldn't you know it - they certainly do exist in places where our wildlife commission says that they aren't supposed to be. And I'm not telling where! 

I know of lots of invasives in our area in inshore waters, creeks, and canals, FAR outside their known areas of "confinement". Best I can figure, the saltwater temperature (due to sheer volume) stays warmer than the freshwater, where they normally wouldn't survive even a mild Florida winter.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

tacklemake said:


> Kids were bring them in the bait store on fort smallwood road 3 years ago and they were catching them in there crab traps at stoney creek.Saying there is know snakeheads in salt water is like saying there is no flounder around here,know one fishes for them.


Snakeheads???? Stoney creek???? For real?


----------



## triggerfish76 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm always fishing the Stoney Creek and have never caught a snakehead.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

triggerfish76 said:


> I'm always fishing the Stoney Creek and have never caught a snakehead.


Proof positive they must not exist there. Good enough for me....


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Proof positive they must not exist there. Good enough for me....


I have fished this area for the last ten years and I have never even heard of any. Are there any around? I certainly haven't heard it.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

We have just found one in the Patuxant this week and it is BIG news.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

triggerfish76 said:


> I'm always fishing the Stoney Creek and have never caught a snakehead.


I live off of Stoney Creek, and this is the first I've heard of it.

That don't mean much, but now I'll ask around, and see if any other locals have heard of it.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dena said:


> I live off of Stoney Creek, and this is the first I've heard of it.
> 
> That don't mean much, but now I'll ask around, and see if any other locals have heard of it.


I lived in the area ten years and have not heard of it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I have fished this area for the last ten years and I have never even heard of any. Are there any around? I certainly haven't heard it.


Come on, man... Don't you know me better than that by now?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Come on, man... Don't you know me better than that by now?


You.....


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I fish Stoney, Rock, Curtis and Marley Creeks and haven't heard of any but would not be surprised one bit.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Patapsco River and Tribs Summer Snakehead Tournament is on then?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dena said:


> Patapsco River and Tribs Summer Snakehead Tournament is on then?


LOL! 

No.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Hey Catman*

Was that Flounder caught recently?What type?How big was it?Im gonna have to make the swich to Saltwater soon.Freshwater is starting to bore me.


----------

